# Causes of Stillbirth



## Angus

Had several does this year with apparently full term kids, born dead, or died shortly after birth. Was told it could be Chlamydia, and should vaccinate for it, just in case. Are there other common causes to check for? We haven't had this problem before. Any ideas?


----------



## toth boer goats

Are your does getting loose salt and minerals with copper in it? When a doe isn't getting all the minerals.... it can cause weak kids.

Sometimes...also if a doe gets slammed hard.. a kid can die inside.

There are a few diseases... that can cause kids to die like that. If you have several does with dead kids.... I recommend having a vet check your does. They may need treatment. :hug: 

Sometimes shipping a pregnant doe in late term...can cause early delivery.....then the kids with die shortly after birth.... because they aren't ready.... :hug: 

I am so sorry ...you are having trouble...it isn't easy to lose that many kids....


----------



## AlaskaBoers

aww thats sad.
If you're having many or multiple does having stillborns I'd call your vet.


----------



## jdgray716

I agree with the above. And stress can cause this too. However with more then one this could be the case and your buck will need to be treated as well. The boys can pass it around the girls that do not have it. Just like with people if you treat one you need to treat them all.


----------



## kornhypknotic

So sorry! :hug:

A few things off the top of my head that cause abortion in ruminants including goats are:
stress
eating toxic plants (deadly nightshade, yellow pine, rhododendron, etc.)
nutritional deficiencies (protein deficiency, anorexic, etc.)
mineral deficiencies (iodine, manganese, copper, iron, etc.)
mineral excess (selenium, nitrate/nitrite - can be found in topdressing or pasture fertilizer, etc.)
vitamin deficiencies (B12, thiamine, vit. a, etc.)
White Muscle Disease
camphylobacter
chlamydia
toxoplasma gondii parasitic infection
trichomonas foetus parasitic infection
brucellosis
leptospirosis
mycoplasma
listerosis
congenital abnormalities in the baby itself

If your vet thinks it's chlamydia and you should vaccinate for it . . . if you trust your vet and they have a good knowledge of goats in the area or if he/she has tested your goats for it . . . I would take your vet's advise. If you don't know for sure, I would take your favorite doe and get her tested. If it's something curable, treat all your does accordingly.


----------



## liz

To have one still birth or abortion I would attribute it to a hard ram from another goat but to have numerous deaths I would say to get the vet involved and do testing for the diseases that Jess listed.....a few $ now could very well save your next kid crop.


----------



## kornhypknotic

Oh yeah! Like Liz said, trauma can certainly cause abortion . . . but it sounds like since several of your girls are having this problem I would look into other causes . . . unless you have an extremely aggressive goat in your pasture with the pregnant does. :shrug:


----------



## Angus

Leaning towards Chlamydia, but it looks like the only way to test for it is with the placenta. Also haven't heard of a vaccine. Only way to treat is with Tetracyclines before birth. Don't want to have to do that every year. There is a vaccine that is in use for sheep, but not cleared for goats. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## sweetgoats

Do you have cats? Are they in with your hay?


----------



## countrymom

Just curious why would you ask about cats in the hay?


----------



## Realfoodmama

I assume toxoplasmosis? 

There is a thread about it here somewhere....

Didn't know it could cause spontaneous abortion though.


----------



## countrymom

Okay that makes since. I know it can be an issue in humans never really thought about goats before. Good to know!!!


----------



## suzizuppardo

We just had a doe birth her second set. Both were born dead and hairless. Any suggestions on what happened?


----------



## ksalvagno

You may want to start your own thread so more people see it. This is a really old thread so people may not respond. 

Having a necropsy done would be a good way to find out what was wrong.


----------



## sweetgoats

Some cats carry ??????????. Dang I forgot the name of it, i am sure someone will chime in. If they have it and they poop/pee on the hay, it can be transferred to the doe and it causes the abortion abut also horrible deformed babies. 

 Here it is. 
 
Toxoplasmosis is an infection caused by a parasite called Toxoplasma gondii (T. gondii). This parasite is carried by cats and is present in its feces.


----------

